# small window of opportunity this week?........



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

maybe?


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Swellinfo and Magic Seawood are showing it literally flat for Thursday and Friday with NW wind less than 5.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes. I will be out there! Taking friday off. Full moon, so plan accordingly.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Yes. I will be out there! Taking friday off. Full moon, so plan accordingly.


Full Moon = Suk!

Well at least it always does for me.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Full moon = tops at nite 
From the sand if possible lol


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Where is that wind/tidal chart referencing?


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

pirates beach galvez


----------



## Tango (Jul 31, 2017)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Yes. I will be out there! Taking friday off. Full moon, so plan accordingly.


I also have never had much luck in the morning during a full moon. What do you mean plan accordingly?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Understand what the moon does to the feeding fish. Thursday night the moon will set about 3-4am. Friday night it will be up all night at 100%. If you are going to fish I would start more than an hr before daylight. Also, go and hit them midday. The majors usually line up with this thinking as well. You can still catch them in morning just know how they are going to act during the day. Tides and bait affect surf trout more than the moon does alone. Those big fish will be out feeding and a big ol black and silver spook could top your PB. Big trout don't like to expend alot of energy chasing bait. At night they have the advantage and they will use this advantage and gorge themselves. Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Tango said:


> I also have never had much luck in the morning during a full moon. What do you mean plan accordingly?


Start on the sand and slowly work your ways out. Do not walk past that first gut without fishing it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you very much for the explanation. I knew there was something to it but I didnâ€™t know what. What color tops do you recommend for pre-daylight?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

If it is plenty bright just throw what you are confident in. Myself will be tossing a loud top water. Usually black with chrome sides. 

Cloud cover greatly affects the moonlight. Darker it is, the darker your bait should be in theory. 

Forecast is calling for mostly clear nights though. If it is super quiet I will downsize baits. If it is loud around and bait is being chased, go bigger and louder.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm hitting it Thursday.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Good info but Iâ€™d like to add another question. I normally canâ€™t fish the surf without bait but I plan to give Artieâ€™s a serious attempt over this next opportunity. Iâ€™m planning to be in surfside well before daylight Thursday. 
Question 
I know things change when the sun crests up, do most of you switch to subsurface lures like mirror lures and tails then, do you go with darker colors or light when the water is green?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shalor96 (Jul 26, 2016)

I fish light colors when the water is green. Also I donâ€™t think it matters about how high the sun is as to whether you fish top water. It depends on how aggressive the fish are. If the fish are aggressive you can catch them at straight up noon on top water. When theyâ€™re not aggressive they wonâ€™t even bite it before sun up. Something you have to figure out while youâ€™re out there. If theyâ€™re short striking a top water in the surf, a Corky fat boy or Mirrodine is a good bet. To me the most important thing in the surf is finding the fish. Theyâ€™re not just everywhere along the beach. I see people sit in the same spot for two hours and not catch anything, thatâ€™s not my style. 20-30 minutes In one spot,if no fish and Iâ€™m on the move.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Nice*

Well, There she is!


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Start on the sand and slowly work your ways out. Do not walk past that first gut without fishing it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Iâ€™ve turned around and fished the first gut and caught many fish when all of the waders were fishing the second gut and had their backs turned to me. That first gut has a lot of fish streaming through it and people ignore it most of the time.

If you arrive before sunrise and it is still dark, point your headlights at the surf and leave the car running. Baitfish will quickly start gathering in your lights. Iâ€™ve caught few trout before sunrise this way before.

My favorite topwater bait for the surf is a red head, white body ss or ssj.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Start on the sand and slowly work your ways out. Do not walk past that first gut without fishing it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


A lot of folks walk right through the fish. I do just as described above. Start with dry feet and fish your way out to whatever sandbar you want. Take your time, make several casts right, left, straight ahead and fish.


----------



## jeffreythegiraffe (Feb 9, 2016)

I think I am gonna go wade fish tomorrow morning before work somewhere in the Galveston area. Has anyone had any luck near Stewart beach area recently? I was thinking of heading there or going to look for birds working on the way towards the Jamaica Beach area.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Good info given here... Topwaters when fish are aggressive, typically, during tides and moon orbital periods. Quality fish in the first gut. Like sharks, they like to come up shallow(Think, big fish/skinnyh2o), during darker hours, evenings and early mornings. And, vary your retrieve, find what action they react to... Mainly, find the bait and use all your senses, especially, your nose. I like to be on slicks during the summer. Occasionally, that sweet aroma is consistent during an entire session...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

[QUOTE 
If you arrive before sunrise and it is still dark, point your headlights at the surf and leave the car running. Baitfish will quickly start gathering in your lights. [/QUOTE]

Trapperjon and I were trying that very method during the last window, but our skeeter repellent was not up to deterring the horde of bloodsuckers that descended on us. We had to give it up and retreat to the truck until the pests let up at first light.

They were tough I tell ya!
Going with 100% deet this time, I might fight my way to the beachfront before bleeding to death.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I can see large flags stationed in front of a car dealership from where I live. I use the flags as an indicator of wind direction and relative wind speed. I can also see when then wind shifts and it shifted earlier today and now itâ€™s coming from a NEâ€™erly direction. Wish I had time to go fish the surf tomorrow. I look forward to seeing pictures and reading stories.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks good. Full moon still always scares me off. lol


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Just got out of water in surfside access 5. Flat and sandy green to the beach. Caught 4 dinks on top before sunrise then proceeded to lose 3 spoons, several soft plastics and 1 top water to smacks and ladyfish. Kept a couple good smacks for dinner and plan on getting bait for mid day major bite. 3 guys next to us using live shrimp under popping cork left by 8:30 with 12 decent trout. Theyâ€™re definitely here, just gotta give em what they want


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Trapperjon and I were trying that very method during the last window, but our skeeter repellent was not up to deterring the horde of bloodsuckers that descended on us. We had to give it up and retreat to the truck until the pests let up at first light.
> 
> They were tough I tell ya!
> Going with 100% deet this time, I might fight my way to the beachfront before bleeding to death.


I had the same issue last trip out myself. lol. Retreated to the truck and watched the horde through the window until light. I dont know if 100% deet would have even helped. Maybe a blow torch to clear the area. lol.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

guess i wasn't in the right spot. Started East of access 5 with no takers on any arties i threw, went to sea isle then found pelicans diving and a big school working around 81st. jumped back in and threw everything i had without even a bump all morning. i had the right lures just not the right spot. tried to stick with lures today and just didn't work for me. thinking the bite will be better in the afternoon, waiting to see those reports. 
i'll be throwing bait next time.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

OUTLAW said:


> guess i wasn't in the right spot. Started East of access 5 with no takers on any arties i threw, went to sea isle then found pelicans diving and a big school working around 81st. jumped back in and threw everything i had without even a bump all morning. i had the right lures just not the right spot. tried to stick with lures today and just didn't work for me. thinking the bite will be better in the afternoon, waiting to see those reports.
> i'll be throwing bait next time.


This is not always the case but pelicans diving in surf usually means pogeys and large Mullet, and under them are usually gafftops and jacks.

If you are chasing birds, look for the terns and seagulls. They will lead you to the shrimp and trout.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Yea I didnâ€™t think they were a good sign but with all the surface piping we decided to try. There were numerous pelicans diving just inside SLP on GALV bay side as well. Not sure if anything else was with them or not because of distance. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

I'll be out at Surfside in a couple hours, hope to snag a few! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Full moon = noon to late afternoon bite usually


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

hows the sand around entrance 3, 4, 5 on surfside? any spots to be careful of? dont wanna get stuck while is its dark out!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Didnâ€™t seem to bad by the condos. Just keep moving thru till you get past the entrance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Category5 said:


> Full moon = noon to late afternoon bite usually


Could be but I had 8 fish on ice by 11 am. Half caught before 8 the other half 8 to 11. Jamaica beach was my destination with croaker. Full report in reports section.


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

After no keepers this morning, went to Hookerâ€™s Bait and guy there told me that always on full moon cycle it is usually on fire from 11:00-1:00. Bought 3 dz croaker for me and my son and it was every cast until we ran out at about 12:30. We ended 1 short of our 2 man limit. West of San Luis Pass


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Very nice. Iâ€™ll know next time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm confused...how is 21 fish 1 short of a 2 man limit? Really, not trying to be Jr GW, just don't understand.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I'm confused...how is 21 fish 1 short of a 2 man limit? Really, not trying to be Jr GW, just don't understand.


Because one of those things is not like the others...


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Funny that yâ€™all caught that because I didnâ€™t know that my brother in law through his 1 and only fish( he refuses to use live bait) in with ours for the pic but my son and I only caught 19 specks and 1 good smack. Went back this morning and got 5 dz croaker from the get go. Fished SS #5 today and caught 12 keepers with about 40+dinks. Ran out of croaker again and starting catching better ones out deep on gold spoons


----------



## Pafdrn (Jul 23, 2017)

223AI said:


> Because one of those things is not like the others...


I count 1 Spanish mackerel and 20 trout. Is one of the trout a sand trout? Pretty sure I see spots on all of them except maybe 1.... or have i forgotten how to count?

Either way, looks like a fun day of fishing while I have been sitting in the office looking at surf cams wishing I was fishing.

edit: now I see your post, 20 specs... man I was questioning myself....


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks...again, I wasn't trying to be anything but confused, which is easy for me!


----------

